# US Finally Involved in Libya



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

so the United States attacked Libya over the weekend.
here's an article in USA Today
this seems to be progressing downwards from here


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep and we have a govt that is ready to shutdown because we do not have the money to fund it, be we can fund another war.:nuts:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Two different government entities.

The president is doing the Lybia thing - he didn't consult Congress about it (which is going to become an issue)
Congress is the one who may shut down government, not the president, due to not being able to work out a budget agreement.

I'm doing my best to keep this post politically neutral...


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

goshengirl said:


> Two different government entities.
> 
> The president is doing the Lybia thing - he didn't consult Congress about it (which is going to become an issue)
> Congress is the one who may shut down government, not the president, due to not being able to work out a budget agreement.
> ...


I am reading the republicans are saying he is not doing enough and waited to long. I agree on the two sides, but the end result is still we do not have the money to fund this, so the sheeple should be storming DC, but then they should have done that 8 years ago also.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

maybe this was a misinterpretation of an attempted "present" vote?!!?!?... :dunno: :lolsmash:

sorry, The POTUS does NOT get to vote "present"...

and even tho it IS congress that works out the budget, the POTUS has to SIGN it, so if he disagrees... back to the drawing board, so he is NOT neutral concerning it so "sharing the wealth" of blame is appropo IMHO 

this subject deserves so much more discussion *time* than I have to give at the moment


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

This is insane, there are no good guys in this, it's Gadhafi vs al-Qaida and we are helping al-Quida. WTF?


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

why don't we just leave those arabs alone?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Easy, they have too much liquid gold. No one cared about people slaughtering each other in the countries w/o oil.


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> Easy, they have too much liquid gold. No one cared about people slaughtering each other in the countries w/o oil.


We don't buy Libya's oil. There is no oil in Afghanistan, no this goes deeper.


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

Nato said Gahdafi is not their objective. WTF he is the source of the problem. Obama will have to once again go back on his word and the U.S. will again have to pick up the worlds slack. We've done enough its time for someone else to get off their a$$.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

No, but other UN nations do. Who pushed to get this ball rolling?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

nj_m715 said:


> No, but other UN nations do. Who pushed to get this ball rolling?


The French?... maybe the forgot that they always LOSE wars :dunno:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Jarhead0311 said:


> We don't buy Libya's oil. There is no oil in Afghanistan, no this goes deeper.


3% of our oil comes from Libya... 70%+ of FRANCE's oil comes from Libya... :hmmm: it is a mystery


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Twas brillig on the slivey troves*

Let's see now; the guy that won the Nobel Peace Prize now has us involved in another "Hot" war in a Muslim country, (remember, this was the "Peace" candidate in the last election).

Oh, wait a minute, maybe he was studying one of his heros, Franklin Delao Roosevelt. That was the guy that finally got us out of the last depression by going to war to protect the European interests.

Meanwhile, back in the asylum known as the United States Congress, they still can't figure out what every American family knows... that you cannot live above your means and survive, (and the funny/sad thing is the lesson hasn't been learned by the idiots from either side of the political fence.)

That humming sound you hear is all of the Founding Fathers spinning at high revs in their collective graves.

Woman to Benj. Franklin following the Continental Congress: "Dr. Franklin, what have you given us?"
Franklin; "A republic Madam, if you can keep it."

:gaah:


----------



## Warrendee (Jan 12, 2011)

Jarhead0311 said:


> We don't buy Libya's oil. There is no oil in Afghanistan, no this goes deeper.


The Arabs have finally woken up to the fact that their enemies are their own dictatorial leaders. 
We don't know how it's going to play out, but we've got them fighting among themselves and killing each other, so it can't be all bad. Nobody knows what the end game is going to be, and AFAIC, it's not gonna be good any way you cut it. I'm just sayin'
Semper Fi
W


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

The Arabs haven't awakened to having bad leaders, they have in the past and will in the future always have bad leaders. The riots are caused from high food prices and shortages American Thinker: America and the Middle East Food Riots and are being encouraged by radical Muslims hoping to exploit the situation. If this continues we will end up with the Islamic Caliphate the radicals have sought for so long.
So way is this president taking the side of the totalistic religious extremest over a secular despot?:nuts: Will he do the same in Saudi Arabia or Bahrain? If he does this will ensure a middle eastern war between the Arabs and Jews which could easily escalate into WWIII . Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Egypt are the only reason this hasn't already happened.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Don't worry*



Jarhead0311 said:


> The Arabs haven't awakened to having bad leaders, they have in the past and will in the future always have bad leaders. The riots are caused from high food prices and shortages American Thinker: America and the Middle East Food Riots and are being encouraged by radical Muslims hoping to exploit the situation. If this continues we will end up with the Islamic Caliphate the radicals have sought for so long.
> So way is this president taking the side of the totalistic religious extremest over a secular despot?:nuts: Will he do the same in Saudi Arabia or Bahrain? If he does this will ensure a middle eastern war between the Arabs and Jews which could easily escalate into WWIII . Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Egypt are the only reason this hasn't already happened.


Don't worry , the President made it clear that we are at the ready to respond instantly to any orders we recive from the UN and will follow France into battle any time any where ! :surrender:


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

BillM said:


> Don't worry , the President made it clear that we are at the ready to respond instantly to any orders we recive from the UN and will follow France into battle any time any where ! :surrender:


My Gooshh but that is so scary 
France leading anything but a wine tasting . . . WTF

I thought this was supposed to be creating a NO FLY ZONE over Lybia.
Why are we wasting million dollar Tomahawk missles to take out a single tank?
Do their tanks fly?

And the American people sit on their hands and let this madness go on. . .


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

vn6869 said:


> My Gooshh but that is so scary
> France leading anything but a wine tasting . . . WTF
> 
> I thought this was supposed to be creating a NO FLY ZONE over Lybia.
> ...


well nobody wants to be called a RAYCISS! 

A 'liberal' friend and I buried a time capsule in his yard in 2009... in 2012 I will be opening it, inside is a piece of paper that says:

Top Ten *Excuses* liberals are going to make for Obama's Abject Failure. 
1. Racism
2. Racism. 
3. Racism. 
4. Racism. 
5. Racism. 
6. Racism
7. Racism. 
8. Racism. 
9. Racism. 
10. "Bush just made such a mess of things... even Obama couldn't fix it".


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ yeah every single time I disagree with Obama or dont like his decision Im called a racist.


----------



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

Jarhead0311 said:


> We don't buy Libya's oil. There is no oil in Afghanistan, no this goes deeper.


I'm starting to buy into Glen Beck's theory on all these Mid East uprisings. I don't usually pay attention to Beck, but his theory seems to be the closest to what is actually happening. Scary.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

This might be a peek into the rabbit hole:
(Reuters) - The United States on Monday gave a green light to sales of Libyan crude oil from rebel-held territory
U.S. says Libyan rebels may sell oil | Reuters
Looks like somebody's buying.


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

The end of oil is the end of life as we know it. Oil *WILL* come to an end and mass casualties will ensue.


----------



## TuGunFu (Dec 7, 2009)

TrackerRat said:


> The end of oil is the end of life as we know it. Oil *WILL* come to an end and mass casualties will ensue.


Maybe so but I doubt we'll be alive to see it.. there is still alot left from what I hear.. We'll run the Arabs dry first then tap ours lol


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

When I was at a science museum in florida where a computer had some stats about earth. At the rate were going now we will run out of crude oil by 2030.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

The easy solution to the libya situation is 1 special ops team whos mission is to kill Gdaffi then leave. Now we can stop wasting millions of dollasrs on a country that will end up hating us anyway. I say we pull out of the other middle eastern countries, protect Isreal and then let the other countries go to war and do whatever the hell they want as long as they leave the U.S.A alone and Isreal alone. We will never change their views of other religions or convince them that women arent animals so I say we leave and let them kill each other.:rantoff:


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

lexsurivor;62235I say we pull out of the other middle eastern countries said:


> Agreed in that we need to pull out, but you know that a huge reason they hate us is that we side with Israel, so why would pulling out everywhere, but there make any difference? Israel talks the shit, now it needs to walk the shit w/o my dime.


----------



## Warrendee (Jan 12, 2011)

mn_homesteader said:


> Agreed in that we need to pull out, but you know that a huge reason they hate us is that we side with Israel, so why would pulling out everywhere, but there make any difference? Israel talks the shit, now it needs to walk the shit w/o my dime.


If the Arabs didn't have Israel and the US to blame for their myriad problems, they would have had to invent us. 
W


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mn_homesteader said:


> Agreed in that we need to pull out, but you know that a huge reason they hate us is that we side with Israel, so why would pulling out everywhere, but there make any difference? Israel talks the shit, now it needs to walk the shit w/o my dime.


:2thumb: yeah, I wasn't alive in 1948 or 49 or 56, 67, 73, 74 OR even 1982... so I guess it's time my generation got an up close & personal look at Israeli military superiority & how wars are SUPPOSED to be fought... to WIN and then go home :congrat:

war is an ugly, dirty, HORRIBLE thing; by trying to sanitize it all we have done is enabled protracted conflicts with no real results except for an unecessary culling of young males :rant:


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> :2thumb: yeah, I wasn't alive in 1948 or 49 or 56, 67, 73, 74 OR even 1982... so I guess it's time my generation got an up close & personal look at Israeli military superiority & how wars are SUPPOSED to be fought... to WIN and then go home :congrat:
> 
> war is an ugly, dirty, HORRIBLE thing; by trying to sanitize it all we have done is enabled protracted conflicts with no real results except for an unecessary culling of young males :rant:


Not sure what you are saying here, but yes war is ugly. I agree if we are going to start something, do it right and not pussy foot around like we seem to do now. As for Israel, I we need to stop supplying them with money and weapons and be neutral to the whole area, by completely pulling out period.


----------



## Warrendee (Jan 12, 2011)

mn_homesteader said:


> Not sure what you are saying here, but yes war is ugly. I agree if we are going to start something, do it right and not pussy foot around like we seem to do now. As for Israel, I we need to stop supplying them with money and weapons and be neutral to the whole area, by completely pulling out period.


That will never happen,since we've had a deal with the Saudi's since 1938, providing protection in return for oil. (good two hour show on the History Channel covering that whole thing if you get a chance to see it) and Jordan in many ways is our eyes and ears for what's going on. Egypt was in the fold, but no one knows where they are going now. We're in it, like it or not, and as I said earlier, nobody knows what the end game is going to be. I suspect that it's not going to be pretty.

That being said, I was trying to figure out what this thread had to do with prepping/survivalism this morning when it came to me.

I was having a drink with an American expat couple in a Tel Aviv cafe in my prior life. Beautiful evening, despite the UZI on the table between us, which was completely normal. Conversatiion turned to their situation and the man said to me that "We will win every war but the last one". That stuck with me.

That quote came back to me when it comes to our situation here and my own prepping/survivalist mode, and I've applied it to my thinking. We are not going to be here forever, and we should be preparing for whatever OUR end game is going to be. 
Now I'm outta here
W


----------

